# What to do with Kribensis fry?



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

i just recently bought a mating pair of Kribenses, and already they are disappearing into a cave for hours at a time. Im fairly certain that they are going to produce fry, and i was just wondering what should i do with all these little fish swimming around?

it is only a 10g tank with no other fish in it except a very small albino pleco.

It is the only tank i own right now, so i cant grow them to anything. 

id hate to flush them, but then again id hate to stress out the parents with too many fish in one tank.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi. I will take 4-5
But it's very cold in NY, if you can wait for warm weather ...
I will pay for s/h.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get a plastic tub and use that to grow out fry. In that small of a tank with babies you will soon start having water issues without daily water changes. They will be to small to sell and ship, and to small to sell to lfs unless you can grow them out to at least an inch.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

UPDATE:

i have added another cave for them to hide in, just for some choice.

I have also noticed that instead of straight black lines running down the side of them like normal Kribs, the lines are starting to get gaps in them and somewhat broken up. im new to these fish so i dont know if this is normal or what.

I also noticed that the male, which is coincidentally smaller than the female, even without the belly, has started to develop a slight reddish tinge to his chin and under his head. 

Are these signs that they are getting ready to breed? Or is there something wrong and i need to fix something.


----------

